# 2009 Routan 4.0 Timing Belt Check



## Hazard's Neon (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi All!

This is my first of many to come posts about my family's new/used 2009 Routan.

The first thing that I want to address is the most concerning of the issues I would like to figure out.

The van has around 125K on it. The shade tree dealer that we bought it from thinks the timing belt would be changed by know but he didn't know.

Either the timing belt is around 25K over due or it only has 25K on it.

I haven't had any time to look in depth under the hood but does anyone know if there is a viewing window for the 4.0 engine timing belt?

I've seen a HOW-TO on a Chrysler forum on changing the timing belt of a Grand Caravan but I would prefer to not dig that deep if I don't need to. I might as well change the belt regardless if I get deep enough.

Any thoughts on how to check ahead of time to save myself a full day of wrenching on something that might not need to be worked on?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm pretty positive the 4.0L has no timing belt. It's chain driven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

4.0 engine has timing belt.

https://www.thechryslerforums.com/threads/chrysler-4-0-liter-timing-chain-or-belt.9732/


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

MozartMan said:


> 4.0 engine has timing belt.
> 
> https://www.thechryslerforums.com/threads/chrysler-4-0-liter-timing-chain-or-belt.9732/


I guess I got some bad info from here:
http://www.allpar.com/mopar/38-40.html
Damn!!! I need to do my timing belt now! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Chrysler 4.0L is SOHC based on the 3.5L engine and have timing belts. 

Not to be confused with the 4.0L straight 6 used in the Jeeps which is based on the AMC motor pre-dating the Chrysler acquisition of Jeep.

The 3.8L pushrod and the 3.6L pentastar used since 2011 MY both have timing chains.


----------



## JordanAMC (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay, so, getting back to the original post - is there a way to check the timing belt without removing the accessories and the entire timing cover (ya know, like the old 3000GTs with the inspection cover)?


----------

